# Diagrama de un manos libres para celular



## mtzurenha (Dic 18, 2012)

Hola. Por favor su apoyo. Estoy tratando de armar un manos libres convencional (jack 3.5 mm de 4 vías), para un celular Nokia 1616. ¿Podría alguien facilitarme el diagrama de un manos libres para Nokia? Abrí uno pero no logro identificar los valores de los componentes.

Gracias de antemano por su apoyo


----------



## alecastro (Mar 26, 2014)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es alejandro, estoy buscando esto mismo tambien pero por lo visto no hay en la web diagramas para poder armar un manos libres para nokia, en realidad lo que nesecito hacer es poder conectar el telefono a una consola de radio para poder extraer el audio de la llamada y poder enviarle al mismo audio de retorno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2014)

Te va a convenir comprar uno hecho y destriparlo para conectarlo a la consola


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

*micrófono, masa, izquierdo, derecho*... listo 

el plus se lee de la punta a el mango 

saludos


----------



## alecastro (Mar 26, 2014)

si hace un tiempo intente hacerlo, pero recuerdo que al desoldarle el microfonito para mandarle audio directamente de consola, esto hacia que se desactivara el manos libres, y buscando info me encontre con un foto en el que decia que no se podia realizar esta reforma, soy aficionado y no tengo mucho conocimiento en la electronica


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2014)

alecastro dijo:


> si hace un tiempo intente hacerlo, pero recuerdo que al desoldarle el microfonito para mandarle audio directamente de consola, esto hacia que se desactivara el manos libres, y buscando info me encontre con un foto en el que decia que no se podia realizar esta reforma, soy aficionado y no tengo mucho conocimiento en la electronica



lee arriba te dije como van que no querias para tu nokia 1616 todos son iguales para los modelos nokia menos para los de motorola


----------



## aleximy (Mar 31, 2014)

hola
es  importante saber que los componentes hechos para un manos libres (o cualquer dispositibo en miniatura) tiene componentes que si bien el valor lo podemos conseguir igual estan hechos especificamente para no tener problemas de paracitos, aunque hayas comrado los componenetes con igual valor no creo que funcione debido a los efectos antes mencionados

saludos y suerte


----------

